# Spouse/Dependent Visa



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

My spouse and kids applied for their dependent visa on 11th Jan 2018 at VFS Delhi. I have checked on VFS website and the processing time varies based on different cities. However, Delhi processing time is mentioned as 05 working days whereas other cities, like Mumbai processing time is given as 60 working days. It's been more than 60 days and the status is still the same. I am not sure how can I seek an update.
Any advise/suggestion in this matter will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Can somebody provide a direction ?


----------



## nigelAlva (Sep 4, 2018)

aliimran20 said:


> Can somebody provide a direction ?


Hi Ali, guess you must have definitely received a decision by now. Can you please tell me how long did it finally take?


----------

